# superbe cadeaux des parents



## nounou ohana (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour et meilleurs voeux à tous et toutes

Cette année j'ai encore été gâtée par mes parents employeurs mais là j'ai un couple de parent franchement çà atteint des sommets. 
Hier soir ils viennent chercher leur enfant avec un énorme paquet cadeau... j'étais assez surprise puisque le papa m'avait déjà apporté des chocolats et eux qui travaillent dans la gde distribution m'avaient également offert le plateau de fruits de mer pour le réveillon... 
bref je déballe le paquet sous les yeux amusés de la maman et là j'en ai perdu la parole..un bel aspirateur de marque dyson..
cadeau de la famille (les gds parents sont propriétaires du supermarché) pour me remercier d'aussi bien m'occuper de leur petite crapule.
Bref je commence l'année de la plus belle des façon.


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Ça fait plaisir à lire.
Le plus étonnant cadeau reçu d'un de mes employeurs est un carré Hermès.
Un grand moment d'émotion quand j'ai vu la boîte reconnaissable entre toutes, puis la beauté du contenu ! 🤩😍


----------



## incognito (3 Janvier 2023)

c'est gentil mais bon, je ne sais pas comment je prendrais le cadeau "aspiro" que ce soit des parents ou de ma famille, me connaissant sûrement mal si j'en ai déjà un


----------



## nounou ohana (3 Janvier 2023)

@incognito non vraiment je n'ai pas mal pris , ma maison est propre pas de pb là dessus. 
on avait eu une discussion avec la maman il y a quelques temps sur les ustensiles maisons cuisines nettoyage etc.. et elle m'avait dit qu''elle était vraiment contente de son dyson. 
moi je suis plus ustensile de cuisine et j'avais répondu que oui dyson au top mais hors budget pour moi...


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

C'est un très beau cadeau nounou ohana. Comme toi, je ne l'aurai pas mal pris. Au pire, si doublon tu aurais pu le vendre et t'offrir un cadeau de ton choix avec l'argent. Mais tout va bien puisque tu vas pouvoir l'utiliser. C'est du très bon matériel. Et c'est vrai, pas à la portée de toutes les bourses.


----------



## incognito (3 Janvier 2023)

ah mais ce n'est pas dans ce sens que je le prends mal, c'est mon côté féministe qui ressort, je ne vois pas pourquoi on m'offrirai de quoi entretenir la maison SAUF si je demande
je trouve cela réducteur

mais c'est un très beau cadeau de leur part


----------



## zelande (3 Janvier 2023)

Perso, j'aurai eu une nette préférence pour le plateau de fruits de mer, mais c'est vrai que le dyson est un très beau cadeau aussi. Cette année, j'ai eu des petits cadeaux, mais qui font plaisir. Une année, j'avais eu une bouteille de champagne Ruinart, une pure merveille, et 2 entrées au spa d'un chateau à coté de chez moi.
Plus que la valeur de l'objet en lui même, ce qui est chouette, c'est quand on s'aperçoit que le cadeau n'a pas été fait de manière automatique, mais avec la recherche de ce qui fera plaisir


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Zélande, et en plus, elle a eu les deux : plateau de fruits de mer et Dyson ! Plus les chocolats ! Alors oui j'applaudis des deux mains. 👏


----------



## Petuche (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, cette année j'ai aussi été gâtée... outre les chocolats, j'ai eu des petits coeurs et pétales pour le bain, bougies déco, livre sur la F1 (dont je suis fan), plantes et une enveloppe de 80e. Je remercie les PE. Au moins ça fait plaisir...


----------



## Pivoine37 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes, nouvelle sur le forum. Je vois que certaines sont très gâtées par leurs employeurs. C’est agréable d’être appréciée. Bon moi j’ai eu un pot de confiture, joliment emballé certes. Mais offerte par la petite qui était tellement fière de son cadeau ! Elle sait que j’adore les confitures ! On ramasse des mûres ensemble. Peu importe le cadeau quand il y autant d’amour ! 😍


----------



## zabeth 1 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, 
Moi aussi ai été bien gâtée; 
Un joli bracelet, ave une carte très gentille,  de TRES bons chocolats, et des chocolats faits par l'un des petits avec sa maman, et lui aussi très fier de me tendre le  paquet, mais voulait aussi le garder !!! ben, le chocolat, c'est sacré  ! C'était trop mignon.
Ca fait plaisir.


----------



## caroline99 (6 Janvier 2023)

Ah ben  vous avez de la chance, vraiment, car cette année le père noël n'a pas été généreux avec moi côté PE.
D'habitude  pas de problème chocolats, bracelet,  pendentif coeur avec un petit saphir, croisière bâteau mouche pour toute la famille, coffret resto
bref ..... mais cette année sur les 4 PE  1 seul petite boite de chocolat.
j'ai peut-être pas été très sage, ça doit être ça !


----------



## nounou16 (6 Janvier 2023)

Pour moi cette année, mes 2 PE m'ont offert quelque chose. Un, une boite de chocolat (mais chocolatier de ma commune pas grand magasin), l'autre chocolat aussi (les chocolats du cœur par Alex Olivier) ainsi qu'une bougie parfumée (pas une petite...450 grs). J'ai été gâtée je trouve!
Et lorsque mes accueillis partent, je leur remet un CD avec toutes les photos que j'ai prises pendant leur présence chez moi.


----------



## Grenat11 (Samedi à 07:33)

De beaux cadeaux. Ici 3 PE sur 4 on fait quelque chose. Habituellement le 4 offre un jouet pour chez moi...cette année elle n'a rien fait. Sinon j'ai eu le droit à un petit panier garni de produits locaux (bonbon à la mirabelle, confiture, limonade à la mirabelle, terrines), d'une de mes frateries 2 moules à gâteau sur le thème de Noël donné par mes 2 chipies (la maman adore Noël et sait que c'est réciproque et difficile de passer à côté 😂😂), et la seconde fraterie un objet de déco à suspendre super original.


----------



## Assmat@pipouillette (Samedi à 08:22)

Bonjour. 
Pourquoi mal le prendre ? La maman en avait parlé avec son assmat. Au contraire, je trouve qu’elle a était à l’écoute. Peut importe l’objet, c’est le geste qui compte. 
Pour ma part, j’ai eu une tablette de chocolat d’un ancien accueilli. 
Rien de celui que j’ai actuellement. 
Belle journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Assmat@pipouillette (Samedi à 08:28)

Bonjour. 
C’est le geste qui compte et non l’objet. Cette maman a était à l’écoute puisqu’elles en avaient parlées entre elles. 
Moi j’ai eu une tablette de chocolat d’un ancien accueilli. 
Bonne journée.


----------



## assmat2848 (Lundi à 16:04)

Génial 😍 en 26 ans de carrière, je n'ai jamais eu d'aussi beaux cadeaux 👍


----------

